# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  En fazla büro memurları işsiz

## ceydaaa

1366706985.jpgİŞKUR istatistiklerine göre, Mart ayı sonu itibarıyla işverenler 98 bin 769 işçi arıyor. Kuruma kayıtlı işsiz sayısı ise 2 milyon 158 bin 113. Verilere göre, işverenin 2 bin 663 satış danışmanı, 2 bin 436 garson, 2 bin 284 güvenlik görevlisi, 2 bin 188 büro memuru ve 2 bin 164 dikiş makinesi kullanan eleman talebi var.

Yurt genelinde 110 bin büro memuru iş ararken, bu iş kolunda istihdam edilenlerin sayısı 2 bin 188 kişiyle sınırlı kaldı. İŞKUR istatistiklerine göre, Mart ayı sonu itibarıyla kuruma kayıtlı 98 bin 769 açık iş var. Buna göre, 2 bin 663 satış danışmanı, 2 bin 463 garson, 2bin 284 güvenlik görevlisi, 2 bin 188 büro memuru arıyor. Verilere göre, işverinin aradığı elemen ve sayıları şöyle:

'Çağrı merkezi görevlisi bin 775, şoför (yük taşıma) bin 765, komi bin 82, ön muhasebeci 958, kasiyer 951, reyon görevlisi 881, aşçı 825, gaz altıkaynakçısı 815, pazarlamacı 783, aşçı yardımcısı 671, sekreter 587, elektrikçi 581, kaynakçı (oksijen ve elektrik) 508, muhasebeci 500, konfeksiyon işçisi 487, elektrik teknisyeni 460, müşteri temsilcisi 447, diğer imalat ve ilgili işçiler(makine ile) 413, iplik eğirme operatörü 393'

*En çok ihtiyaç imalat sektöründe*

İŞKUR istatistiklerine göre, işverenin aradığı 98 bin 769 işçinin 46 bin 948'i nitelik gerektirmeyen meslek sahibi. Öte yandan en çok personel ihtiyacı imalat sektöründe var. İmalat sektörünün 33 bin 603, toptan ve perakende ticaret ile motorlu kara taşıtlarınınve motosikletlerin onarımı sektörünün 10 bin 400, diğer hizmet faaliyetleri sektörünün 10 bin 298, idari ve destek hizmet faaliyetleri sektörünün 9 bin 632, konaklama ve yiyecek hizmeti sektörünün ise 8 bin 434 çalışana ihtiyacı var.

*Kayıtlı işsiz sayısı azaldı*

Geçen yıl sonu itibarıyla 2 milyon 372 bin 262 olan İŞKUR'a kayıtlı işsiz sayısı Mart ayı sonu itibarıyla 2 milyon 158 bin 113'e düştü.Mart ayı sonu itibarıyla İŞKUR'a kayıtlı işsizlere bakıldığında, en çokiş arayan meslek grubu büro memurları. Mesleklere göre İŞKUR'a kayıtlı işsizlerin sayısı şöyle:

'Büro memuru 110 bin 922, satış danışmanı 44 bin 656, sekreter 43 bin714, şoför (yük taşıma) 35 bin 918, ön muhasebeci 35 bin 735, muhasebeci 27 bin 667, garson 24 bin 813, bilgisayar işletmeni 22 bin 504, aşçı 22 bin 158, şoför (yolcu taşıma) 21 bin 673, pazarlamacı 19 bin 306, kasiyer 16 bin 242, aşçı yardımcısı 15 bin 7, makineci (dikiş) 14 bin 152, güvenlik görevlisi (silahlı) 13 bin 26, güvenlik görevlisi 12 bin 402, kamyonet şoförü 12 bin 100, elektrik teknisyeni 12 bin 59, çocuk bakıcısı 11 bin 839, satış temsilcisi (endüstriyel ürünler) 11 bin 825, ağır kamyon şoförü 11 bin 630, reyon görevlisi 10 bin 933, çocuk gelişim elemanı 10 bin 896, işletmeci (genel) 9 bin 903, taksi şoförü 9 bin 794.

----------

